# aide pour un module automator



## titigrou (8 Juin 2006)

Coucou
Voilà, je voudrai faire un module finder automator, pour envoyer des fichiers dans un dossier partagé du réseau.
J'ai fais un truc similaire pour uploader sur un ftp, mais pour le réseau local, je n'y arrive pas, le processus se lance, aboutit, mais rien n'as été transféré.
J'ai bien activé le partage de fichiers mac pc, je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela ne marche pas.
Si quelqu'un à une idée, ou peut m'aider...


----------

